#  > انجمن تلفن همراه و تبلت >  > سیستم عامل اندروید | Android >  > نرم افزار ، بازی ، تم و اسکین >  >  جي پي اس آفلاين و دقيق ايران براي سيستم عامل آندروئيد | Navitel Navigator 5.0.0.1069

## Service Manual

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*09384*,*13551355*,*147369258*,*30morgh*,*58mohsen*,*775*,*abady*,*abasbabaee*,*adtb*,*agholami159*,*ahwaz 91*,*algafar*,*ali bolo*,*ali kamali*,*ali5408*,*alikhani*,*alireza88*,*alireza_skoot*,*alisarkarjon*,*Aliservice*,*ali_82*,*ali_mahiger*,*amen*,*Amin pilban*,*amin4025*,*amir.k.j*,*amir13049*,*amirdadashi*,*amirhalimi*,*amirrsk*,*ana110*,*apa*,*apac*,*arefmard*,*armin11*,*as3*,*ask*,*awacs*,*azacr*,*a_kh1415*,*ba.davood*,*badr_b61*,*bageri*,*basil*,*beal*,*beeb*,*behzadkhasto*,*bijan59*,*clikone*,*dalahoo45*,*danesh1374*,*david23*,*delta0*,*dizin*,*djnima67*,*dllgh*,*doost_el*,*Dozdgirmehr@*,*dr.dari*,*duvood*,*eazy*,*ebi123*,*ebke*,*ehsansattary*,*elecom.com*,*elson*,*em81*,*esterio sima*,*exkalebor*,*F222*,*faara*,*fabienmartin*,*farah676*,*farhad30*,*farid abedi*,*farshad12*,*farshad471*,*farzad-65*,*farzadsabet*,*ghaemi63z*,*ghaznavi*,*golstan*,*hadi samadi*,*hadi_far*,*hami.52*,*hamid2115*,*hamid4633*,*handoni*,*hashem3850*,*hassan99*,*hazarfan*,*hd.kabir*,*hemena*,*hkha*,*hojjat581*,*hossainmh*,*hossein mokh*,*hp416*,*hrzn*,*h_akbari_sana*,*ilman*,*imen_g_sh*,*irash14*,*jalilgh51*,*javad hassan*,*javad_jey*,*jcom*,*kamalsr1353*,*kasravi*,*keywanjabbari*,*kh.a*,*Khalili*,*khoshbin*,*kiyanmz*,*klim*,*leader1978*,*lindows*,*lolohacko*,*m00hamad*,*m12_2010*,*m190*,*m272*,*mahanmani66*,*mahmouud*,*mahpoor*,*majid1992*,*majid34*,*marfan*,*mashkany*,*masoud1369*,*masoud_za*,*mcseali*,*mehdi8002*,*mehrad1*,*mehrad4*,*miladtv*,*milad_jooon5*,*MMAT*,*mmm1368*,*mmohtasham*,*mo65*,*moandes*,*mobaraki*,*modern.co*,*mohamad d*,*mohammad6226422*,*MOJ.ELEC*,*mojtabashaye*,*moossa*,*mortezabrtr*,*morteza_1130*,*mostafa103*,*Mostafa13633*,*myfriend*,*m_kazemi7*,*n a s e r*,*na-saiead*,*nasserj*,*nekooee*,*nezam.pama*,*nima karimi*,*nitron*,*omidzareiy*,*pahnab90*,*pcapadana*,*peroma1*,*pishgam1369*,*pmn_pmn*,*poladrag*,*Prid*,*psdkhdsd*,*Raeed2CB*,*RAMINSHABANI*,*rashidi235*,*reza kit*,*reza rema*,*reza/m*,*reza170*,*reza200990*,*Royal_92*,*rozita*,*saboor*,*saipa4208*,*saminz*,*sam_electronic*,*sd121*,*sgs1352*,*shahabsp*,*shahram1320*,*Shami*,*shayan_008*,*shkib2005*,*soheil63*,*soheil68*,*soheilstarst*,*Soroushjoon*,*ssblue*,*superstar*,*syana_0694*,*sync*,*s_ali_m*,*tamirrat.pc*,*tcr2*,*tiger1975*,*tohidfilm*,*torkan*,*tps_star*,*tranzistor*,*TRZ*,*TTL*,*turkiyem*,*vahidvzv*,*varna*,*yase0311*,*yaser_bass*,*yass*,*yousef12*,*zabih3862*,*آریان رحیمی*,*آشنا2*,*احمد ر*,*اسدترابی*,*الکاپو*,*ديجيتال*,*سعید 30200*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*فرهاد فرهادی*,*قانچی*,*قیصر*,*كشتي*,*مارشال*,*محسن سنچولی*,*محمد1367*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهدي58*,*میسم*,*نوید بحرانی*,*همتا*,*هومن اژدرکش*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## مصطفی رحمانیان

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*hassan99*,*hossein mokh*,*sam_electronic*,*tamirrat.pc*,*yaser_bass*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مارشال*

----------


## شعبانيان

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*amen*,*hossein mokh*,*nekooee*,*sam_electronic*,*tamirrat.pc*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مارشال*

----------


## tamirrat.pc

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*hossein mokh*,*شعبانيان*

----------


## sam_electronic

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*hossein mokh*,*sardarshams*,*شعبانيان*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## sam_electronic

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*hossein mokh*,*sardarshams*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## شعبانيان

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*abady*,*hossein mokh*,*V.GHAEDY*,*قیصر*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------

